# [forum] Les débats "officiels" - v1.01

## anigel

Bonsoir à tous !

Le titre de ce message doit sembler bien étrange à ceux qui n'ont pas suivi l'actualité récente et trépidante de nos colonnes... En fait, suite à un message anodin qui avait vite "dégénéré" en troll lilo vs grub, une idée a germé dans nos esprits de modos torturés. Ce sujet, bien que "trollé", est quand même devenu un recueil impressionnant de détails techniques, et d'arguments très intéressants. En y réfléchissant, seul un sujet à débat pouvait aboutir à un tel "effet boule de neige". L'idée des "débats officiels" (balise [DOW], copyright TGL  :Wink:  ) était née !

Le rôle de modo, c'est bien sûr, de modérer, mais pour le coup, on va essayer aussi d'animer  :Wink:  . Voilà l'idée : étant donné que le fonctionnement habituel de nos colonnes reste très "encadré" (et c'est ce qui fait sa force !), nous allons essayer de lancer une nouvelle sorte de threads : les fameux [DOW]. L'idée est de permettre, dans des sujets conçus expressément pour, de discuter, arguments et astuces techniques à l'appui, de différents softs / technologies / etc (liste non limitative)... Ainsi, le forum, qui est déjà un espace d'assistance exceptionnel, deviendra aussi une mine d'infos sur des sujets plus ou moins pointus, selon ce dont vous souhaiterez débattre.

Alors évidemment, il reste hors de question que ça devienne la foire au jambon : inutile d'espérer y aller chacun de son petit troll, sinon ça va devenir rapidement illisible, en plus d'être contraire à l'objectif. Il y aura donc des débats dits "officiels" (des [DOW]  :Laughing:  ). Vous choisirez vous-même les sujets dont vous voulez débattre, contribuant ainsi à animer ces colonnes d'une manière inédite. Nous aurons un post [DOW] La boîte à idées ! dans lequel vous viendrez déposer vos idées, et sur lequel nous nous baserons pour lancer régulièrement de nouveaux sujets. A terme, nous espérons aboutir à plusieurs choses : tout d'abord, bien sûr, avoir des threads d'une grande qualité technique, dans lesquels chacun ira de son point de vue, exposera ses préférences, donnera des liens, des solutions, etc... Mais aussi, une bonne humeur générale : exposer son point de vue n'est pas forcément détruire celui de l'autre. Linux, c'est le choix, l'alternative, et nous comptons sur vous pour garder ça à l'esprit  :Wink:  .

A terme, nous devrions disposer d'un certain nombre de threads, contenant énormément de détails sur un tas de trucs différents, qui pourraient constituer de bons référentiels.

Voilà, j'espère que l'idée vous plaît (et que la curiosité maladive de certains est satisfaite  :Twisted Evil:  - gniak !). Bien entendu, rien n'est figé, et cette idée peut évoluer, si ça ne marche pas, ou si au contraire ça marche "trop", et que ça dégénère. Sur ce, je vous invite à tester tout de suite le concept sur le sujet "pilote" : Gentoo Stable VS Gentoo Unstable !

PS : Nous vous demandons expressément de ne pas lancer vous-même des trolls en espérant qu'ils soient "sélectionnés" pour devenir des "débats officiels". Ceci pour une raison simple : le fait de n'avoir en permanence qu'un seul [DOW] permet d'être sûr de concentrer les efforts de tous les contributeurs sur un sujet unique, à un moment donné. Si un jour on se retrouve avec 4 sujets différents en première ligne, personne n'aura le temps de participer aux 4. Résultat : le concept perdrait son intérêt. Utilisez à la place la boîte à idées, nous vous assurons qu'elle sera surveillée avec attention.

changelog :

0226-02-07 : les T.O. deviennent des DOW

----------

## kernelsensei

tadaaaaaaa !!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ouais euh, je vois toujours pas la boite a idees, ni le premier troll officiel, ni un lien correct vers.

[edit: j'arrete de charrier : super idee!]

----------

## anigel

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ouais euh, je vois toujours pas la boite a idees, ni le premier troll officiel, ni un lien correct vers.
> 
> [edit: j'arrete de charrier : super idee!]

 

Merci  :Wink:  !

Juste le temps de mettre en place les autres posts, on a évité de justesse un roulage par terre collectif je crois... Ouf !

----------

## Enlight

J'adorre l'idée! et quand viendra le troll des FS, je prends _droop_ dans mon équipe (pour ceux qui suivent OTW   :Wink:  )

----------

## kopp

Bravo les modos, je dois reconnaitre que c'est une idée de génie, et que je suis agréablement surpris. Je ne savais pas du tout à quoi m'attendre. Bref, ce sera une occasion d'en apprendre pas mal je crois  :Smile: 

 @ ENlight : XFS en force c'est ça ?  :Smile: 

----------

## _droop_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> J'adorre l'idée! et quand viendra le troll des FS, je prends _droop_ dans mon équipe (pour ceux qui suivent OTW   )

 

trop d'honneur  :Embarassed: 

<mode pub>

Pas besoin d'aller  jusque OTW, j'ai posté dans la sous section Fr documentation.

</mode>

----------

## El_Goretto

Ca vous dérange pas si je me cire mes charentaises tout seul, ne serait-ce que pour avoir des idées aussi bonnes que celles de nos modos préférés?  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Pi'tain !! et dire que j'ai raté çà !!!   :Evil or Very Mad:  

bon ben merci... on va tester tout çà alors  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Leander256

À quand un nouveau statut en plus d'administrateur, modérateur, développeur (etc.).... Trolleur ?  :Razz: 

Et puis on cliquerait sur une petite croix supplémentaire quand on crée un thread "non je ne veux pas que Trevo... un troll vienne répondre dans mon thread" ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai sympa l'idée, c'est vrai qu'on peut en apprendre pas mal avec ces conneries de troll si tout le monde joue la carte "sérieux" mais pas tro quand même   :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Bonne idée  :Smile: 

En espérant que la spontanéité et la vivacité du troll ne soient pas effarouchées par le caractère officiel !

+

----------

## _Seth_

Bravo !

En voila une idée vraiment rafraîchissante   :Cool:  Est ce que ce genre d'expérience existe déjà ou c'est une première mondiale  ?  :Razz: 

Je ne poste pas souvent mais ce genre de troll "encadré" est vraiment stimulant : c'est sympa de se plonger dans des mans ou des docs en lignes à d'autres occasions que ma-box-marche-plus-keskivapa?  :Wink: 

Chapeau encore les modos !

----------

## titix

Je vais être tout à fait honnête avec vous, et parcequ'on est là pour débattre, je n'adhère pas du tout à l'idée.

Je m'explique: L'idée part sans doute d'une bonne intention, mais je trouve personnellement celà un peu déplacé. En effet un forum de "Trolls officiels" me fait doucement sourir (ne le prennez pas pour vous les modos, ca n'a strictement rien de personnel). Nous sommes dans un forum qui à pour vocation première l'aide aux utilisateurs, les trolls, comme chacun le sait, sont omni présent et pimentent chaque thread. Nous ne souffrons heuresement pas d'un abus massif de trolls donc de là à les contrôler de manière "officielle", pour reprendre vos termes, franchement ça en deviens ridicule.

Je vais même aller plus loin dans mon analyse, le fait que nos modos aient été fraichement élus me fait penser qu'ils ont l'euphorie des premiers temps (vouloir faire au mieux, toussa) mais ce n'est amha pas la meilleure idée que j'ai vu.

Sur le fond l'idée est sûrement bonne, je trouve même l'idée de débats sur les points qui fâchent excellente,  par contre c'est la légerté du sujet qui m'embête. "Trolls contrôlés", ça va bien faire sourire...

Voilà, j'ai tenté d'exprimer ce que je pensais. Peut-être maladroitement où trop franchement, j'éspère que vous ne m'en tiendrez pas rigueur.

Bonne journée à tous  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Bonjour à tous, et merci pour l'accueil que vous avez réservé cette idée !

Pour répondre brièvement à titix, je dirais 2 choses : que tout d'abord, tout opinion, exprimée clairement, et argumentée, est constructive, et par là même, forcément acceptée. Tu soulèves dans ton post un problème dont nous avons conscience : le nom donné à ces sujets ne convient pas. Au départ j'ai utilisé ce nom de "troll officiel", car l'idée de départ était partie d'un "vrai" troll. Et après... Les jours sont passés, on a beaucoup plus réfléchi aux modalités de mise en oeuvre, aux conditions, aux risques et aux bénéfices possibles, etc... Et nous avons adopté ce nom sans y penser vraiment. Mais tu as raison, il s'agit plus de débats que de trolls (que, soit dit en passant, nous ne "contrôlons" pas réellement, tu en conviendras ^^).

----------

## TGL

Si j'aime bien l'idée en général (ah... ils sont cools quand même ces nouveaux modos...   :Very Happy: ), je suis par contre plutôt d'accord que l'appelation « Troll » est pas terrible. Enfin ça m'a pas choqué au début, mais ça se voit finalement je trouve quand on lit l'épisode pilote « stable vs. unstable » : l'objectif étant d'obtenir une discussion enrichissante, on écarte de fait la mauvaise foi, l'acharnement et la piètre rhétorique qui sont le propre du troll. Et les propositions de sujets faites jusque là montrent aussi, à mon avis, que ce que pas mal de gens veulent, ce sont vraiment des échanges d'expériences et opinions pour les aider à mieux cerner certains sujets, bref des vrais débats sains...  Donc oui, moi aussi je pense que c'est « débat » le mot juste.

Un autre truc, c'est que je pense qu'il serait bon d'avoir une période (genre une semaine) pendant laquelle le débat en question est vraiment mis en avant (genre en sticky). Ça veut pas dire qu'il serait à locker après non plus, mais disons que ça inviterait un max de monde à participer activement sur quelques jours plutôt que de trainer en longueur pendant des mois (des trolls "libres" qui remontent pendant des mois avec un nouveau message par semaine, on en a déjà vu et c'est un peu gonflant...).

Et puis comme appelation, je suggère [DOW] («Débat Of the Week»), parceque ça permet quelques slogans... que je vous épargnerai, ils sont trop mauvais.

EDIT : bon, mon orthographe n'est jamais parfaite, mais la quand même «mauvaise fois» ça m'a choqué...Last edited by TGL on Mon Feb 06, 2006 1:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titix

Voilà qui est plus clair, là je trouve qu'il s'agit réellement d'une bonne idée. En effet le terme "débat" est bien mieux adapté au contexte.

Je soutiens donc le concept  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

+1 pour débat

----------

## anigel

v1.01 en ligne - corrections apportées selon vos suggestions, merci à vous !

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Je suis aussi pour débat (troll en édulcoré). Par contre je regrette le DOW, je propose plutôt DODLS, DDLS, DOLS, DLS, DOS ou DS (débat (officiel) de la semaine), on est sûr un forum français...  :Wink:  (c'est juste pour embéter mon monde   :Embarassed:  ).

Bonne journée.

----------

## TGL

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Par contre je regrette le DOW, je propose plutôt DODLS, DDLS, DOLS, DLS, DOS ou DS (débat (officiel) de la semaine), on est sûr un forum français...

 

[DOS] c'est sympa aussi oui. Les autres je les trouves un peu trop sigle, pas rigolo.

Mais en fait, je viens de penser à un autre que j'aime encore mieux : Débat Officiel Hebdomadaire, alias [DOH!] (à prononcer avec la voix d'Homer Simpson, évidemment...)

----------

## _droop_

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Mais en fait, je viens de penser à un autre que j'aime encore mieux : Débat Officiel Hebdomadaire, alias [DOH!] (à prononcer avec la voix d'Homer Simpson, évidemment...)

 

Bonne idée çà.   :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Hmmm vais laisser passer quelques jours le temps que vous vous mettiez d'accord hein   :Twisted Evil:  !

----------

## truc

bon et le W de DOW il veut dire quoi alors?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Trevoke

C'est "Debat of the Week", histoire de rester francais  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *TGL wrote:*   

> [DOS] c'est sympa aussi oui.

 

Ah oui et puis cela a un petit côté trollesque (sans le dire  :Wink:  ) et racoleur qui ne manquerait pas d'attirer le regard !

----------

## truc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> C'est "Debat of the Week", histoire de rester francais 

 

arf je croyais que c'était pour de rire cette interpretation.. et que c'était débat officiel wagadougou

----------

## nonas

J'aime bien le [DOH!] homérien, en plus ça peut refléter les impressions qu'on peut avoir en lisant certaines "arguments".

Il faut un sondage, je vois que ça.

----------

## TGL

 *nonas wrote:*   

> J'aime bien le [DOH!] homérien

 

Entre les guerres absurdes et les threads à la dérive, on peut même présager de ces débats qu'ils seront homériques...  :Laughing: 

----------

## titix

Quand je disais que les trolls pimentaient nos topics, j'aurai pas imaginé que celui-ci s'en trouve un aussi gratiné... sympa  :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

Suite à une petite boullette de ma part je me permets de proposer ceci:

Pourquoi ne pas faire des DOW des espèces de POLLOW, j'm'explique, donner son avis c'est très interessant, mais pourquoi ne pas la jouer d'une pierre deux coup, et faire en même temps quelques petits statistiques, sur les habitudes des gentoo-ers francophones.. (Poll Of The Week pour rester dans le même esprit) 

Du style, le DOW sur instable/stable aurait pu nous donner une idée de la proportion de personne tournant en stable/instable/un_mix_des_deux

de même celui de cette semaine vi vs emacs etc.. pourquoi ne pas avoir la proportion des gens utilisant vi&co/emacs&co/joe/nano/cream/autre

M'enfin voila, vous en pensez quoi?  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *truc wrote:*   

> Du style, le DOW sur instable/stable aurait pu nous donner une idée de la proportion de personne tournant en stable/instable/un_mix_des_deux
> 
> de même celui de cette semaine vi vs emacs etc.. pourquoi ne pas avoir la proportion des gens utilisant vi&co/emacs&co/joe/nano/cream/autre

 On en parlait ce matin avec kernel_sensei (suite à une remontée d'un thread/poll antédiluvien) ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

On va laisser mûrir ça jusqu'à demain et on avisera.

Perso, cette idée me plaît assez.

----------

## truc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> On en parlait ce matin avec kernel_sensei (suite à une remontée d'un thread/poll antédiluvien) ... 

 

je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles  :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

J'avoue que je vois mal l'interet de voir la proportion d'utilisateurs qui utilisent x86 ou ~x86, ou emacs ou vi, ou ....

A la rigueur, une compilation des programmes les plus utilises --- La, d'accord! Un petit thread qui demande "Alors, quelles sont les applications dont vous ne pouvez absolument pas vous passer?" .. Ca aiderait les debutants a voir ce qu'ils risquent de devoir telecharger.

Tout de suite, le danger est de voir les gens ecrire, justement, emacs et vim, donc il faudrait s'auto-moderer et dire (un editeur de texte) au lieu de "EMACS!!!" .. Enfin vous voyez le genre.

Ensuite, on pourrait faire un autre thread dans, disons, le forum d'astuces, et regrouper en un seul post cette compilation. Enfin, je pense a haute voix la  :Smile: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> J'avoue que je vois mal l'interet de voir la proportion d'utilisateurs qui utilisent x86 ou ~x86, ou emacs ou vi, ou ....
> 
> A la rigueur, une compilation des programmes les plus utilises --- La, d'accord! Un petit thread qui demande "Alors, quelles sont les applications dont vous ne pouvez absolument pas vous passer?" .. Ca aiderait les debutants a voir ce qu'ils risquent de devoir telecharger.
> 
> Tout de suite, le danger est de voir les gens ecrire, justement, emacs et vim, donc il faudrait s'auto-moderer et dire (un editeur de texte) au lieu de "EMACS!!!" .. Enfin vous voyez le genre.
> ...

 

Ca, c'est une bonne idée... comment ca, gentoolkit/eix c'est obligatoire ?

----------

## truc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> "Alors, quelles sont les applications dont vous ne pouvez absolument pas vous passer?" .. Ca aiderait les debutants a voir ce qu'ils risquent de devoir telecharger.
> 
> 

 

c'était exactement ce à quoi je pensais en fait, ça donne une idée, et une idée pour débuter dans tel ou tel domaine c'est toujours ça de pris, après rien n'empèche d'aller fouiller plus loin..   :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

truc : j'ai bien compris, mais partir des Trolls Officiels (mwa ha, je n'oublierai jamais ce nom!) est une mauvaise idee -- leur but est de partager une connaissance parfois un peu arcane sur des sujets avances (si, si, c'est pour ca que c'est des trolls si souvent). On rencontre des utilisateurs experimentes qui ont une connaissance de base solide et qui ont deja construits leurs preferences.

Ce a quoi je pense n'est pas un probleme de preference, mais plutot de necessite, dans le genre gentoolkit et eix. D'accord, il nous reste un choix entre eix et esearch, mais vous voyez l'idee.. Des outils, quoi  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je trouve plus la boite a idees. Ca me rend triste.

Je propose un DOW : Comment entretenir sa Gentoo?

Ca ne serait pas trop un debat, mais plutot une collection de choses que tout le monde devrait faire. On peut ensuite tout mettre ensemble dans un gros post dans le subforum...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je trouve plus la boite a idees. Ca me rend triste.
> 
> Je propose un DOW : Comment entretenir sa Gentoo?
> 
> Ca ne serait pas trop un debat, mais plutot une collection de choses que tout le monde devrait faire. On peut ensuite tout mettre ensemble dans un gros post dans le subforum...

 

Bah, elle est pourtant en lien dans le thread que tu viens de faire remonter  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429957.html

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, et bien merci, j'aurais pu jurer que le lien ne marchait pas, j'ai pas du cliquer sur le bon.

----------

